# Founder: Allett is responsible for birth of Swardman



## RaleighBerm (Aug 19, 2021)

I searched but did not see this blog post linked on these forums. Sorry if old news.

https://senatomas.com/2021/03/21/allett-is-responsible-for-the-birth-of-swardman/amp/

The Founder of Swardman (no longer with the company) giving the history of how they came about. The article _seems_ provoked by some recent press from Allett that has some reference to Swardman that maybe this guy didn't find flattering? Not sure.

Very interesting.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't think this has been posted - thanks for sharing.

Interesting read. I had heard the new owner and leadership at Swardman is taking the company in a different direction. This seems to align with that.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Great read. I had a Swardman order in 2020 which was cancelled due to production issues and bought an Allett.

I agree with the Swardman founder in many ways - Allett isn't being innovative enough. Sure the Stirling looks fresh but they need to refresh their entire consumer line if they want to stick around.

The US reel mower brands should take note. The market is ripe for the taking if they bring innovative ideas to the table.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The Stirling seems to be a big step in the right direction but I think we're paying a significant price penalty due to importing them in relatively small quantities. I've maintained the position for awhile now that the North American market is hungry for 20-26" reels, with a cartridge accessory system, supported by a domestic manufacturer and supply chain.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I think at the end of the day, building a quality greens mower is huge $$$. That's why a new Toro - who has the economies of scale - is $12K to $15K.

We can whine all we want and say there is a huge market for greens mowers at a great price, but reality is a company can't build a quality greens mower for the price we'd be willing to pay while being undercut with the argument "I'm not going to spend $6K (or whatever that number is) on a new greens mower by XXX company when I can buy a used Toro for $800".

Reality is a new heavy duty mower can't be built at the price point we'd be willing to pay for it vs a used JD or Toro.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

As someone who has an Electra and appreciates the cartridge system, this was a very interesting read.

The article doesn't go into this but I wonder if the new owners are trying to milk a cash cow or if they are as dedicated to the brand as the original founder/designer. Sometimes new ownership can help bring in resources to bolster innovation and improve manufacturing capabilities that smaller startups may not have access to. Other times companies see a successful startup and want to ride its coattails until it is in the ground and move on to the next thing. I hope the new owners see Swardman as a niche for people who don't have enough garage/shed space to house multiple pieces of machinery (dethatcher, mower, verticuter, etc) but are able to justify a few grand on a mower that will fill those functions and hold up for a residential lawn cut 2 to 3 times a week for ~10 years with occasional maintenance and replacement parts.

From my limited perspective, Swardman has a reputation issue that has quickly developed. My warranty repair took about 6 months to complete. While my experience with Lee and Landzie was top-notch, I got the impression they weren't getting the support they needed. This was never said but it was my impression given the delays. Some of this delay could have also been chip shortages since it was the motherboard that had to be replaced. I accept that I am an early adopter of new tech. New tech will have some kinks but others don't seem to be as understanding. I think Swardman has offered something very innovative and hope they support their retailer/distributors to ensure they gain back some of the ground they have lost. Ideally, if I could make it a full season without repairs it would be great


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> The Stirling seems to be a big step in the right direction but I think we're paying a significant price penalty due to importing them in relatively small quantities. I've maintained the position for awhile now that the North American market is hungry for 20-26" reels, with a cartridge accessory system, supported by a domestic manufacturer and supply chain.


I somewhat agree with you about the imports; however, the countries or the companies themselves may be the biggest factor.

AK47s were previously imported from Russia to the US at a price of $299. Now that Russia was cut off in 2014, an American AK is closer to $1299 or $2299. It may be more greed with an 80 or 90% mark up when they could easily do 70, 60, or even 55%.

No offense McLane, because I own two of them used and love them, but $800+ for a manual reel mower? That's crazy talk. Hudson Star is $2K also. Sometimes I think it may be the companies business' choices. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

Very interesting article indeed. Reading his other blog posts it seems he is pushing for more venture capital for a new spindle hybrid mower.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > The Stirling seems to be a big step in the right direction but I think we're paying a significant price penalty due to importing them in relatively small quantities. I've maintained the position for awhile now that the North American market is hungry for 20-26" reels, with a cartridge accessory system, supported by a domestic manufacturer and supply chain.
> ...


I am an instructor on AK history and variants. As an FYI - AK's have not been allowed to be imported into this country for decades as a complete rifle unless is it in the sportier version. Or, alternatively they destroy the rifle overseas and import it into the country as a parts kit.

Whether you convert a sportier version into the more common variant or you assemble a parts kit into a complete rifle, the ATF in its ignorance demand a certain number of the parts be of USA mfg. So evidently if you have a USA made mag you are ok, but if it is a Bulgarian made mag and that pushes you over the parts count number you are a felon.

Also, parts kits have dried up over the last 4 years not because of sanctions (I'm talking about German, Polish, Hungarian, etc) but because countries are buying up all the newly produced AK's for their armies and the mfg's make more money filling those contracts. Plus, most of the good surplus kits have been bought up over the years.

Not saying what you said was wrong, just giving a little background from the teacher in me.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I think at the end of the day, building a quality greens mower is huge $$$. That's why a new Toro - who has the economies of scale - is $12K to $15K.
> 
> We can whine all we want and say there is a huge market for greens mowers at a great price, but reality is a company can't build a quality greens mower for the price we'd be willing to pay while being undercut with the argument "I'm not going to spend $6K (or whatever that number is) on a new greens mower by XXX company when I can buy a used Toro for $800".
> 
> Reality is a new heavy duty mower can't be built at the price point we'd be willing to pay for it vs a used JD or Toro.


Completely agree with the argument of a used greens mower over any new residential reel mower regardless of the brand.

I am the first to admit that I was surprised a market even existed for $3-4K Swardmans. With a newly designed product comes untested practical use. I don't think the original Edwin's reels were engineered for US lawns with bermuda or zoysia. However, Swardman is working out the overall kinks (handle bar mounts) and will probably have a solid product in a few more revisions (ie. rear roller problem).

In contrast, what innovative feature has Trucut or McLane introduced on their mowers? I'm hoping the recent purchase of Trucut results in some design changes by the new ownership.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Sorry I knew about the sporter Izhmash Saigas and 922r, but I assumed everyone would get lost in the convo. Lol. I am from California so those rifles have always been my friend behind the avocado curtain. I am sure you know what I mean. Glad to know I am not alone.

Generally speaking, I was just trying to attest to the blame of importation cost, but I really don't believe it inflates the costs too much for mowers. I feel like freight costs across the US are worse.

The whole rare and banned AK parts are a different story of course. It is probably a bad example. I have made a fortune on firearms since Covid began.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Sonoran Desert Lawn said:
> ...


It's all good. Your point wasn't wrong. I just never pass the opportunity to speak AK language.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Great read. I had a Swardman order in 2020 which was cancelled due to production issues and bought an Allett.
> 
> I agree with the Swardman founder in many ways - Allett isn't being innovative enough. Sure the Stirling looks fresh but they need to refresh their entire consumer line if they want to stick around.
> 
> The US reel mower brands should take note. The market is ripe for the taking if they bring innovative ideas to the table.


I sort of disagree a little. If you look, what has Swardman 'innovated' that Allett didn't already have? A cartridge system? That was pioneered by Atco/Allett. Swardman basically took the Allett mowers and made them worse. That is like the opposite of innovation. What am I missing here? Just because they aren't introducing a new product every 9 months? Some things have been honed over years and years and don't need constant, massive overhauls.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

It is an interesting read, with a little bit of acrimony which I guess is expected from an ousted CEO. A little bit more mea culpa would have been nice to see since he thinks the Swardman is the cats meow. Although I have no experience their reputation at least around here is not very good.

What is clear is there is a market for an electric reel mower with a cartridge system. Price seems to be in the $3K range by the clear amount of purchases that have been made. But for that you would expect a high quality device that is reliable.

First manufacturer that gets there wins.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Katodude said:


> It is an interesting read, with a little bit of acrimony which I guess is expected from an ousted CEO. A little bit more mea culpa would have been nice to see since he thinks the Swardman is the cats meow. Although I have no experience their reputation at least around here is not very good.
> 
> What is clear is there is a market for an electric reel mower with a cartridge system. Price seems to be in the $3K range by the clear amount of purchases that have been made. But for that you would expect a high quality device that is reliable.
> 
> First manufacturer that gets there wins.


We did case studies in MBA school on people like him. He is clearly missing the point.

He talks about sleek design, innovation, increased safety, etc. He clearly does not know what his user base wants and instead is building what HE wants.

For instance, those of us that buy Toro and JD GM's aren't buying them due to "innovation" or "safety". We are buying a mower we know is a tried and true design that is reliable. I don't care what is innovative, I want awesome cut and it to be built like a tank,

He knocks Allet for keeping a similar design on their battery model with minimal changes. From a production point of view, that is a smart move and makes total sense.

Finally he said he asked Allet for their marketing plan and they "never got back to him". Sorry- that sounds like all ego talking. How about following up with them?

I am not for or against Swardman, Allet, or any other mower. I do however see from this article what appear to be CEO issues.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

potatochip said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Great read. I had a Swardman order in 2020 which was cancelled due to production issues and bought an Allett.
> ...


The biggest overhaul we need in the reel mower world has nothing to do with changing the machines. In fact, it's less of an "overhaul" and more of a "resurrection." More shops/technicians need the ability to identify wear patterns and service/adjust/grind a reel properly for reels to become "popular" again. Minimize the cost of running these things. I'd say that knowledge could transfer to owners too but that happening outside of the upper enthusiast level is highly unlikely.

Swardman actually addressed this somewhat with the mail-in sharpening service. Only practical with a cartridge style unit too.

Fewer people mow their own lawn today than ever, let alone buy expensive, high-maintenance equipment to do it themselves more than 1x a week. They're either looking for a service to mow, or a machine to make tall grass short with the least amount of time/sweat involved.

The cartridge system existed in the professional sports turf world too, Advanced Turf Technology/Infinicut had a system which eventually showed up on Cub Cadet (yeah, MTD took a swing at the pro turf market, but that's a separate discussion) equipment. They made (possible that they still do?) cassette-style cutting units that attached to Toro/Deere/Jacobsen traction units in addition to a handful of walk-behind units. Vibratory rollers, verticut, brush, spike rollers, slicing tines, .... you name it.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

That is interesting. I haven't been able to fine any details on the ownership of Swardman. Was it self funded and then he sold it and the new owners fired him or did he have investors who sold to new owners who fired him?


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Interesting read. I think that reel mowers are really niche and that robots will be where the innovation is. Judging by the % of people who have a robot vs normal mowers in my country.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Alowan said:


> Interesting read. I think that reel mowers are really niche and that robots will be where the innovation is...


I agree 100%.


----------

